# Hops in Zone 4



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone out there try growing Hops in Zone 4? We are toying with the idea, but from the research I have been doing I am not so sure they'll make it through our winters. Anyone out there in Zone 4 try to do it? Any tips? :shrug:


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I have one hops plant that thrives here in zone 3. I'm getting another this spring. It's planted on the south side of my garage and I mulch it good in late fall. It produced a lot of hops on it this past year.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I had 2 hops plants that did well here in zone 5 but are on the south side also. You DO need to mulch them well. I forgot to mulch them last year and one that was growing near the top (needed to be divided also) froze and didn't come back. I'll take a start from the other though this year. I think if they are in a protected spot and mulched well they would probably do OK.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

They grow wild here. We were in 4 until a couple of years ago, 5 now. They don't get mulch or any kind of care.


----------



## carolb5 (Nov 14, 2007)

We're 60 miles from the Canadian border in the Rocky mountains. They are entirely hardy here. Elevation 3500'. Zone 2-4.

Carol


----------



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

Sweet :nanner: That's great news. I will get my pre-order in for rhizomes then!!! Now I just have to figure out a 15 ft trellis system, LOL. Shouldn't really be to big of an issue though. Any recommendations on varieties?


----------



## growinghops (Feb 9, 2011)

Hops grow well up to a latitude of 55 degrees - well into Canada. I am in the Minneapolis, MN area - zone 4a and I am on year 3 of growing hops. Beer hops thrive in zone 4! I put a layer of grass and leaves in the fall to cover the soil for insulation - not needed unless there is no snow on the ground when it hits 20 below zero or colder.

Hops are easy to grow. Let me know if you need advice.

Tony


----------



## CasieD (Oct 27, 2010)

I just planted a hops vine last year. I'm in zone 3/4. It's growing up the fencing I have around my chicken run and really does well. Also gives the chickens some shade. The chickens do peck at it and eat a bit, but I figure I'm just making beer can chicken the easy way! lol


----------



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

Ordered 2 rhizomes today, figure we will start small. The chicken comment hit home, as one of mine will be trellised up the coop...LOLOL Thanks for all the help all, much appreciated, and if I need help I know where to go. I feel like a kid before Christmas.....man it's been a long winter, LOL.


----------



## Janie Vandal (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm in a zone 3 and would like to try hops. I could maybe pull off zone 4. Any specific varieties that might be able to handle my climate?


----------

